# 3D Kitchen design software



## everlast (Nov 20, 2013)

We start work with chief architect and we didn't like it so much. anyone know simple and good software for 3d design?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

everlast said:


> We start work with chief architect and we didn't like it so much. anyone know simple and good software for 3d design?


Yes.

Chief Architect.


Andy.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

There is a learning curve for sure and it may be more than you want,There is a vast amount of kitchen design software available for strictly that function.
What is your budget and how detailed do you want to get.The last software I bought for kitchen and bath design I paid 7K for and that's been a few years back .That is basically what I was doing at the time and all custom high end work.
More detail would help?

Did not mention that I am more of full service remodeler these days and use CA for everything.You probably don't like it because of the learning curve.I've been using it two years now and still don't know half of it's potential but don't use it as often as I'd like to.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Just got off the 3d warehouse website, https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/search.html?q=kitchen+cabinets&rsi=sbis&backendClass=entity

over 14,000 designs! Granted it's not as sophisticated as software that is exclusively for kitchens but if one is willing to put in some time there's a lot of good tutorials and so many items that can go in a 3d design that are available in the warehouse, really have grown to like it...............


----------

